# Froglet rearing containers



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am a complete newbie to frogs. I have always loved them and wanted to have either thumbnail darts or mantellas, but not the regular sized dart frogs.  I love the smaller guys.

I have the following terrarium dedicated to just carnivorous plants and miniature orchids. The top is open, the front doors are opened pretty often and the plants are sitting on a false bottom made of egg crate with a biodrain mesh in separate pots. That means there are spaces among the pots.










I wanted to really grow some mantellas in there. I love the tiny little golden mantellas, but I would'nt mind trying the easier mantella betsilio (brown mantella) either. But a lot of frog keepers (understory enterprises, dart frog inc , etc.) have said I shouldn't keep frogs in this tank. They will either escape or get stuck underneath the pots somewhere and die.



















I really can't (for a variety of reasons) set up a separate tank. My idea was why not use one of those 128 oz containers from Josh's frogs and start of with a pair of these frogs.










I plan on starting off with a base of long fiber sphagnum and adding some live moss to create a nice carpet. I can definitely add some nice accents with driftwood etc to create a nice environment for frogs. I can add in springtail culture to get them going and perhaps buy fruit fly cultures when needed. 

Now, would you think this can work for a few months - 1y before I can settle down and make a dedicated tank?

What about thumbnail dart frogs? Can I have one R. imitator in there or perhaps two instead of the mantella?

Do you suggest I first start working on the container, make the habitat, let it grow and then get frogs once it is ready?

thanks,

V

PS:

This is an example of the container i want to have


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

You could just trade me some of those mini-orchids for some frogs to free up some space for you. That would help both of us out! :-D


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm no expert (in fact I'm sort of an anti-expert since i don't have PDFs at all!) but "frogs now, viv later" sounds like a recipe for disaster. I'm of the same opinion in the aquaria field (where i'm less of an anti-expert).

-GB (who will eventually start on his viv, and maybe some day even put frogs in it)


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha! No matter what I realize my existing tank may not be compatible with frogs at all. 

But I remember reading some people recommend Tupperware containers to house frogs as they are easier to maintain frogs and clean out the container than a full featured tank. I was wondering if for a small frog, whether that decent sized container can be used as a permanent housing until I decide if I want to pursue this hobby. If I don't I can just sell the frog along with the whole container.


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

With all do respect, if you dont have enough interest to build a proper home for the frogs, they may not be what you are looking for in a pet. Also, I love your plant collection!


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

Put all those orchids and carnivorous plants up for sale and clear out that tank. Then you should have plenty of money to buy some frog-relevant plants, set up the tank with a small water feature, and buy a mantella or two to boot. While you're at it, buy a copy of Poison Dart Frogs by Juchems.

Mark


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry if I missed it, but how large is this enclosure?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

If I understand correctly, there are no prerequisites for proper breeding frogs. If you want to breed frogs, you must set up a proper tank, not containers or tupperware or otherwise: this stuff is good for froglet, not for adult frogs or worse for frogs as imitator, which are arboreal. Furthermore, we must inquire a lot about the needs of the various species and do not underestimate the fact that frogs feed on live food, which we are forced to raise unless you have a seller of flies around you. 
Sorry to be brutal, but it is better to clear up misunderstandings.

Aside from that, you have a nice collection of plants.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry if I missed it, but where are you located?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Please don't. Those containers are for days or possible a couple weeks. Trying to keep them long term in those tiny little containers is not a good idea.
That seems a bit like you, living in your closet for a year.
That looks like a fantastic plant selection you have going on there. No shortage to choose from when/if you do build a frog viv.


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments about the plants. Yup! That is my primary hobby. i have been growing carnivorous plants for over 8 years now. I have always wanted to add a frog or two to my tanks. 

At the peak I used to have two huge 2'x2'x3' tall tanks.




























But things took a drastic turn with a family member falling critically ill and almost all plants died in neglect. I sold many, I threw away many dying ones, the equipment was all sold away for a loss and the leftover ones are now in a small 24" exo terra tank. 

I can sort of understand a little bit of worry in almost all of the replies up here. I know people mistreat their pets. Don't worry...if I was hasty, I would have already killed something. To give you an idea, I have been thinking about the frogs for over 3y, I have seen them in shows and stores, but never bought them, because the thought of having a living animal means I need to take care of it, provide an ideal home and let it live in good conditions. That is a responsibility and one should never say that a $30 frog doesn't deserve the decency to be provided a good home. A life is valuable...no matter small or big. Also, I once tried "semi-successfully" to culture fruit flies. Did it a few times...it worked, but not amazingly. 4 generations or so and then they crashed. oh....I used to feed them to my plants. 



















Coming back to the topic....I guess the answer is a resounding no. lol! Haha! 

I'm located in Toronto/canada btw.  And to show how serious I was about golden mantellas, I bought two books:

Guide to Owning a Mantella by Marc Staniszewski
The Golden Mantella Handbook by Paul A. Benson, Marc S Staniszewski and Dr.Adam Britton


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

The main reason for plastic containers is to make feeding and hunting less of a task for new frogs. At least that is what I usually Read when the subject is at hand.


----------



## smerrill3127 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm sorry maybe I'm missing something obvious. But why couldn't you actually plant a good chunk of those beauties you have, within a substrate geared towards something more suited to the type of frog (arboreal or terrestrial) you want then you could add the frogs you want after it's started. You'd have to not open it as often, just for feeding. 
Depending on what you get you can feed different things. I have terribs that only eat pinhead crickets, so no messy fruit flies or cultures. But you do have to have a "home" for them, not a temporary set up. That's just for quarantining a new frog or to help a sickly frog along til it gets better. Granted I'm new to it but they require daily if not more checking. I personally probably stop and admire or double check their temp/humidity at least 6x a day. Some have the potential to live 10 yrs. That's a commitment you have to be prepared for. 
Just my 2 cents
Your collection really is stunning. I'm jealous


----------

